# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  VENDO CENTRIFUGA PARA SECADO DE QUINUA

## javerano

Vendo Centrifuga para secado de Quinua, ideal para proceso de lavado en agua. Entrega Inmediata Máquina diseñada para separar el excedente de líquido adherido al producto.
Caracteristicas:  Motor de 10 HP Produccion: 160 kg / batch Peso : 500 kg aprox Material: Acero inoxidable  2014-12-22-1151.jpg2014-12-22-1153.jpg2014-12-22-1154.jpg2014-12-22-1155.jpgTemas similares: VENDO 12 TON DE QUINUA CONVENCIONAL VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa MAQUILA, SECADO Y MOLIENDA DE QUINUA, UÑA DE GATO Y FRUTAS Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras

----------

